# Angus or Hereford X Dexter cross sizes



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Curious how many have had a 800 lb. Dexter bull breed a Angus or Hereford cow(1100-1200 lbs.?)
How large is the resulting offspring. will it be half way in between the two or is it variable?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

My neighbor breeds a Dexter bull to Angus cows all the time. He calls them Dangus calves. His 900# bull is known for throwing small calves. These seem to run right around the 750# mark for a cow or #900 for a steer.

The good part is that the beef is so good that he has a waiting list for it. He's rented 2 new farms to expand his operation. So far, he's still using just the one Dexter bull to cover about 40 cows.

I've seen Dexter bulls that did the opposite, and threw large calves. I don't mean birth weight, I mean adult size. If you used one of them, your calves would be closer to Angus in size.

Check your bull's history. How big were his offspring. That'll tell the story.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

My dexter cow was bred to a lowline Angus bull last year. I'll tell you how big the offspring is in a few months.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I bred my Dexter bull,(long leg ) about 900 lbs to two longhorn cows and both calves were about what I'd expect from a normal longhorn calf. They are a lot stocker than a regular longhorn.
P.J.


----------

